# Most Desired Neocaridina Shrimp?



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been thinking about which Neo i want to breed in my new 20L (cycling), and would like opinions on which Neocaridina is highest in demand right now. And if anyone can share price ranges for the shrimp, I would really appreciate that too. The tank however will be a softwater one, though I'm pretty sure Neos can breed fine in that too. These Neos that I will chose will be sharing the tank with crystal reds.

I am thinking that obviously the PFR is one of the most popular and probably can be the highest priced Neo depending on the red intensity. I've raised them before and find it difficult to wind up with true PFRs - most offspring wind up as regular cherries, and mix with the PFR and it all becomes one big mess that's hard to sort out...

Any other shrimp that are popular? I see that chocolate cherries are going for $10 or more a piece...but they would probably have the same issue as the PFR since they vary in grades right?

How about rili shrimp? do people still like them, or are they old news. Would nice rili shrimp be worth at least $4? or have they decreased in price too much? blue rili? red rili? 

Thank you for any help.


----------



## c_gwinner (Mar 23, 2012)

What about some of the blue velvet that I know Speedie breeds and sells? They are pretty cool I think and seem to be kinda new and starting to gain popularity.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

The Blue Velvet are the new thing, but it changes so fast that you should just keep what you like and when they become too numerous, just sell them or give them away to help pay for the hobby. If you are looking to make a profit, it will be tough and unpredictable, especially in a small scale.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

EVen the blue velvets are only $5 a piece as opposed to $3 for PFR's and in 6 months when they are more blues, they'll be even cheapers. New neo's come out at a high price and drop quickly. The only ones that seems still a bit expensive are black neo's or the chocolates still get a bit more money.


----------



## AW0L (Jan 15, 2004)

Around my area clubs usually sell the cheapest about 1-2 cheaper. But shops sell around 3-4 bucks for choco, rilis, blue velvets and lighting yellows. And every thing else is usually cheaper.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Maybe some of the orange Rilis that haven't made their way stateside yet?


----------



## jimko (Aug 17, 2007)

In general shrimps just go down in price as they become more common. Neos are easier to breed so they tend not to hold value too well. 

General rule is stay away from what "umphmm" has. He's a killer of neo shrimp prices.

Also, seems like the dark blue ones will gain popularity soon. If the cull ratio is high it might hold value longer. I've seen some Taiwan oranges and yellows that are far more advance than what we have. Kind of like PFR, but in orange and yellow. I would like to get my hands on some of those. 

Seems like the possibility in colors for Neos are endless so what's exciting today will lose it's shine and luster tomorrow.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

There will always be demand for good quality red shrimp. $1-$4 is all reasonable if the quality is up there. But as you pointed out, the reality of keeping most red shrimp comes with the depletion of colors which is true for most, if not all neocaridinas. 

Financially, it might be wiser to keep a species that breeds true and requires less culling unless you don't mind the over head of multiple tanks and mouths to feed. Tangerine tigers certainly would fit the bill.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If you are keeping them in crs conditions...you may not get any breeding anyways. I had my PFR's in those conditions and not as much as a saddle or berried shrimp in three months. Move them to neo appropriate conditions and within a week had some saddle up and now seeing some berried moms.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

High grade chocolate neos are like $10 each aren't they? Very hard to get them to that high grade though...


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Maybe some of the orange Rilis that haven't made their way stateside yet?


Orange rilis are cool looking. I have one male that is all grown up now and will be getting a handfull of ready and hopefully willing ladies to play with next week


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Try purple zebra neo


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Try glow in the dark neos.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Get some invisible neos...those are the rarest of them all.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

My neo shrimp are still in the matrix.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

I find that orange neo's sell out very quickly. I have put them up for sale 3 times and on each instance I was sold out within the week.

Not too many people seem to keep them right now. I rarely see anyone post pics of them on the forums in comparison to the more popular breeds, such as CRS/OEBT/Other Neos.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Orange are pretty cool. I don't want to set up a whole tank for them, but they'd certainly be neat to have.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Ive had a tank of fire reds for about a year and they still seem to breed true. ive had one really white baby shrimp and one almost black shrimp in a year. so to me they hold up pretty well.


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Get some invisible neos...those are the rarest of them all.


+1 lol... Hahaha... ;p


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

i would love to have a tank of blue and orange neos


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

yes I might have to try either blue (and try to breed into dark blue) or orange Neos...


----------



## Blueangel (Aug 19, 2012)

pejerrey said:


> Try glow in the dark neos.



Do they really have glow in the dark neos cause if they do I would really really like to have them. If they do where can I get them ? I have always love stuff that glows!!


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

Blueangel said:


> Do they really have glow in the dark neos cause if they do I would really really like to have them. If they do where can I get them ? I have always love stuff that glows!!


I think he was kidding. Have you tried Glo-Fish? I heard those things glow in the dark? I don't know if it's very humane though.


----------



## Blueangel (Aug 19, 2012)

I figured he was joking but was hoping there where some. I have not tryed the glofish yet but have looked into them and all if my mom ever dose want to get a tank with just the purple one I might do some breeding of them for her and get my self the blue one too. Thank you it was a hope Glow in the dark shrimp would be cool!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Lol! They grow in the creeks of surrounding areas of the mount diablo nuclear plant. 

I'm joking, but i bet in the future there will be something like that.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

The University here made Glo-Mice, they took ordinary mice and injected them with a gene from a bio-luminescent jellyfish.


----------

